# I Made A Rat (mainly tricks) Website!!!



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this but... I made a rat website!

As some of you may know, I run a youtube channel called "Shadow the Rat" where I post videos on rat tricks and training. After doing this for a while, I decided that I wanted to make a website to organize it all. And now I have!

This website is nowhere near finished, and I do know that I need to edit it for quite a few grammar and spelling errors. But I've included written tutorials with pictures along with video tutorials for just about every trick my rat's know (I still have a few more to add ), along with some general information on rat care, behavior modification, and free-ranging rats.


I'd really love if you guys could check it out and maybe tell me some things you think could use improving. Like I said, grammar and spelling are 2 things I'm currently working on, so that should improve once I finish editing each page. I also plan on adding a few more pictures to some of the "bare" pages to spruce them up.

Anyway, I'm just super excited to share this, because its been a long time in the making and I've wanted to have a website for ages!


Link: https://rattrix.weebly.com/


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

I like it, it looks neat with easy to-follow content. It could be the first training-specific website for pet rats.


----------



## Lara (May 15, 2017)

I think it's awesome! I love everything you've added, (I originally saw it on you youtube channel) especially the FAQ. It's pretty incredible how fast you've put it together too.


----------



## Topple (Jan 11, 2018)

Thank you for doing this, that looks awesome!

As an aside, I used to work as a writing coach at a university writing centre and also do some freelance proofreading every now and again. If you ever worry about grammar, I'd be happy to look over some posts for you, but honestly? What I see so far looks really great, so don't stress about it.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

What an excellent resource! Do you want comments/corrections on this thread or in pm? I may have missed it, but what about the Martin's cage right up? Also, Harlan Teklad is now called Envigo Teklad (or some such).

Is the rat on the main page your logo?


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

Looks great! I have been using your Youtube channel since I got my rats and have found it very useful. I have started to train Lark a few of these tricks (jump to my hand, back up, roll over, fetch) and she already knows a few (walk on back legs, spin, paw, and how to lie on her back in my hand - so cute!). Anyway, your website has been bookmarked!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Asiposea said:


> What an excellent resource! Do you want comments/corrections on this thread or in pm? I may have missed it, but what about the Martin's cage right up? Also, Harlan Teklad is now called Envigo Teklad (or some such).
> 
> Is the rat on the main page your logo?


Thanks! I totally forgot about Martin's, just added a blub about them + a link to their site 

As for Harlan teklad, it seems that it has changed its name. I think I'll include both to help.


Logo wise, that 2D rat is unfortunately my logo :/

I made a custom logo and tried to input it, but weebly's header is so convoluted that it doesn't let you edit where the image goes. So after spending 30 minutes alligning the 2D rat I decided to just keep it.


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

athenianratdaddy - Thanks! I have seen some other rat-specific sites, but nothing too detailed. Hopefully one day it will be the top trick-training rat site!


Lara - Thank you! I like the idea of a FAQ for quick help, although I'm not sure what else to add to it. If you have any ideas, I'd love to hear them!


Topple - Glad you like it! I think its legible (understandable) right now, but I'd like to make it more "professional" (sounds weird ) so proper grammar and spelling would be nice.


Phoene - Thanks! It sounds like you and Lark are making great progress trick wise!


Asiposea - You can post comments or corrections on this thread or PM, whichever works for you


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

I thought I saw links to 'props' the other day but now it isn't there. 

Another thought- I haven't read everything in detail yet and maybe you have it, but perhaps some tips on reading your rat's body language/cues? To see if they are engaged/bored/confused/annoyed?


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Links to props can be found on each trick page (so for example on the fetch page I've linked slotted cat balls and wiffle balls) or all of them can be found on the "commercial props" page here: https://rattrix.weebly.com/props.html (its under the "more" tab).


I like the idea of talking about body cues and in particular stress cues so that trainers know when to stop (and how to know if they're ending on a good note). Maybe I can include that as a subset of the care page!


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Shadow <3 said:


> Links to props can be found on each trick page (so for example on the fetch page I've linked slotted cat balls and wiffle balls) or all of them can be found on the "commercial props" page here: https://rattrix.weebly.com/props.html (its under the "more" tab).


Yep, this page is void of links for me on desktop but this does work on mobile. Maybe it's just me? Maybe we can ask yungster ;D


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Asiposea said:


> Yep, this page is void of links for me on desktop but this does work on mobile. Maybe it's just me? Maybe we can ask yungster ;D


Just a question, but do you have an ad blocker? If so, thats why you can't see anything. Those links go to my amazon affiliate account, meaning that if anyone clicks there and buys that prop I get 5-6% of the profit. 

So ad blockers would block things like that. It's not really necessary in terms of using the website, just a way for people to buy props (and support the website) if they need them


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Shadow <3 said:


> Just a question, but do you have an ad blocker? If so, thats why you can't see anything. Those links go to my amazon affiliate account, meaning that if anyone clicks there and buys that prop I get 5-6% of the profit.
> 
> So ad blockers would block things like that. It's not really necessary in terms of using the website, just a way for people to buy props (and support the website) if they need them


I always forget about that thing- yes indeed, that would be it.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

Shadow <3 said:


> Just a question, but do you have an ad blocker? If so, thats why you can't see anything. Those links go to my amazon affiliate account, meaning that if anyone clicks there and buys that prop I get 5-6% of the profit.
> 
> So ad blockers would block things like that. It's not really necessary in terms of using the website, just a way for people to buy props (and support the website) if they need them


Which trick do you use the mini pool table for? It is adorable. I scanned quickly but didn't see "shooting pool" on the intermediate, advanced, expert tricks links. LOL

And the website looks great. I just quickly clicked through some pages and drop down menus. Very easy to use. Great work!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

MRM said:


> Which trick do you use the mini pool table for? It is adorable. I scanned quickly but didn't see "shooting pool" on the intermediate, advanced, expert tricks links. LOL
> 
> And the website looks great. I just quickly clicked through some pages and drop down menus. Very easy to use. Great work!


Hehe, I haven't uploaded the video to the website but I taught my girls to push the balls into the holes. Its a super cute trick and something I plan on expanding on (I've also taught them to target a mini piano but I'm still not sure how to convince them to press the key hard enough to play it!)


----------



## Blur Of Fuzz (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice! LOVE the trick tutorials.


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

This is great! Congrats on your own website!

I've only had a brief look and checked out some of the training instructions - they are very clear and easy to understand.

I'll definitely come back for more - if not to get instructions then to watch the videos of you ratties performing


Only one minor thing I would suggest is to maybe have 'rattrix' (or Rat Trix?) in the title somewhere.


Just found some typos in the blog entry on toy reviews in the lava ledge section:
"around the cage, and as your rat _*hopes*_ about they'll be filing down their nails for you!"

and another one in the Sputnik bit:
"If you could only buy one toy_*s*_ for your rats, this is the one I'd buy!"

two in the Teach 'n' Treat section:

"In the easiest setting your rats must _*sliding*_ around a plastic sheet to access treats stored in tiny cups _*underneith*_."


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

Bookmarked! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Steffy said:


> This is great! Congrats on your own website!I've only had a brief look and checked out some of the training instructions - they are very clear and easy to understand.I'll definitely come back for more - if not to get instructions then to watch the videos of you ratties performingOnly one minor thing I would suggest is to maybe have 'rattrix' (or Rat Trix?) in the title somewhere.Just found some typos in the blog entry on toy reviews in the lava ledge section:"around the cage, and as your rat _*hopes*_ about they'll be filing down their nails for you!"and another one in the Sputnik bit:"If you could only buy one toy_*s*_ for your rats, this is the one I'd buy!"two in the Teach 'n' Treat section:"In the easiest setting your rats must _*sliding*_ around a plastic sheet to access treats stored in tiny cups _*underneith*_."


Thanks, I fixed those words  I still need to edit the site, unfortunately that?s my least favorite part so I?ve been kinda putting it off :/ I?m going to edit more this weekend so it should look better (spelling and grammar wise) soon!


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes, proofreading is not much fun and it's usually hard to spot the errors if you have written the text yourself!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Steffy said:


> Yes, proofreading is not much fun and it's usually hard to spot the errors if you have written the text yourself!


So true! I've always preferred writing to editing, props to all the editors out there because spotting errors is tough! Especially if you wrote the work and your brain just autocorrects everything as you speed read along


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

rottengirl said:


> Bookmarked! Thanks for doing this!



Thank you!


----------



## TheMinogues (Apr 2, 2018)

This is great, Esther!

I've seen lots of your videos on youtube. Our rats will be getting a cardboard playpen for me or me+kid to sit in with them today, and I'll let my kids have a roam around on your website soon, should get them motivated! Great to have it all in one place, you're dedicated to your rats no doubt!!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

TheMinogues said:


> This is great, Esther!
> 
> I've seen lots of your videos on youtube. Our rats will be getting a cardboard playpen for me or me+kid to sit in with them today, and I'll let my kids have a roam around on your website soon, should get them motivated! Great to have it all in one place, you're dedicated to your rats no doubt!!



Thanks! Good luck training with your rats, its lots of fun


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

*Paw/Shake:*
One of the best tricks to start off with when training your rats is "paw". Any rat can learn this within just a minute or so, and *it's* a great confidence building trick for both you and your rat.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

From 'Step 2' of training your rat to stay inside a playpen:

Fade out your lure by only using it to *guide* your rat upwards as necessary.​


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Asiposea said:


> *Paw/Shake:*
> One of the best tricks to start off with when training your rats is "paw". Any rat can learn this within just a minute or so, and *it's* a great confidence building trick for both you and your rat.



Thanks! I still need to edit everything, but I fixed those two errors


----------



## delusionalpanda (Apr 12, 2018)

Your site is cool, I've been loving your YouTube channel since I before I got my ratties.  

Can I make a suggestion? The buttons on each page all open in a new tab, which can end in quite a few tabs to close if you don't remember to close them as you go through. There's already the main menu list at the top, so perhaps a link at the end of each page to go "Back to Home" or "Back to Easy Tricks" etc as well would negate the need to open in a new tab?


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

delusionalpanda said:


> Your site is cool, I've been loving your YouTube channel since I before I got my ratties.
> 
> Can I make a suggestion? The buttons on each page all open in a new tab, which can end in quite a few tabs to close if you don't remember to close them as you go through. There's already the main menu list at the top, so perhaps a link at the end of each page to go "Back to Home" or "Back to Easy Tricks" etc as well would negate the need to open in a new tab?


Thanks! 

Are you saying that you'd rather the buttons open up on the same page? Because I can make that happen, I just wasn't sure if people liked new tabs opening or not 

As for the home button, each page already has one. The little blue bar with 4 buttons seen to the side of each page contains a home button, top of the page button, back button, and email button:










Finally, for the "back to easy tricks" thing are you saying a button on each of the easy trick pages that goes back to the "easy tricks" main page would be good? I was thinking of doing that actually, I did it with the "training terms" pages and like how it turned out 

Thanks for the feedback, I really want to make this site as easy-to-navigate as possible!


----------



## delusionalpanda (Apr 12, 2018)

Ohh I don't get those blue things, but I have a multitude of script blocking things so a lot of webpages don't look quite how they should on my screen... 

It might just be a personal thing, but I expect that a site's internal content will all happen within the same tab and if I want to open something in a separate tab I do it myself. Links to other sites, I expect to open in a new tab. Others might prefer it differently, though, like I say it might just be my personal preference. And following that I was just suggesting that if you were opening in a new tab so people could easily get back to the main list of tricks or the previous page they were on, a quick "Back to where I was" type link might work instead.


----------

